# Freezing in the keys



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

Have been here for 8 days got 2 days in fishing.Caught limit of mangroves off bridge on thur.had great day fri in Marathon,my friends & I caught 5 Hogfish on live shrimp one was 17''


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Hogfish and mangroves,two of the finest eating fish in Fla. :beer:


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice work. Yes you got two of the finest eating fish from Florida without question. 

I live here and you made me jealous. We're freezing all over the state. LOL


----------



## JonInJax (Jan 11, 2010)

sleddog39 said:


> Have been here for 8 days got 2 days in fishing.Caught limit of mangroves off bridge on thur.had great day fri in Marathon,my friends & I caught 5 Hogfish on live shrimp one was 17''


Congrats! Which bridge did you fish?


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

sorry for the late reply .I have been having trouble getting to a computer down here.IWe caught the snapper off tom's Harbor Bridge & Mizz-ohio Bridge which is now closed for repairs.


----------

